# Bunker



## sudsy (Jun 26, 2001)

Has anyone been able to bet fresh bunker on Long Beach Island? If so, where?

Suds


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Sudsy,if you meant BUY fresh bunker, I believe Fishermans Headquarters has fresh bunker.I was in there about a week ago and they had some in the cooler by the counter.Can't say how fresh, I don't mess w/ bunker in the spring.FishHeads, as we call it, is in Ship Bottom as you come on the island.


----------

